

124 Millimeters of Depth - primigenus
http://burningnorth.com/2013/04/124-millimeters-of-depth/

======
short_circut
This suggests to me that with a camera attachment and creative use of a hat
and pipes and glue the author could probably convert their world to a 3d one.
Some hackers should get on this. If I had the knowledge to do so I would
certainly want to try.

~~~
ISL
Agreed. If you can measure it, you can make it. It could probably take the
form of a strange pair of goggles, but it should be doable.

The right CS senior undergraduate would kill to take a whack at the problem.
It's hard to imagine a more compelling senior thesis. If the problem turns out
to be harder than that, I'm sure some grad students would be happy to give it
a go.

The tricky part is that the game designers _know_ how far away things are, and
can pass the right information to the display. If you can figure that
information out with reasonable precision with modern computer vision, just
pipe it to the display, and you win...

~~~
short_circut
I imagine you could just use a 3d camera to figure out how far away things
are. Or at least approximate it.

------
DigitalJack
During her Benghazi testimony, Hillary Clinton was wearing some unusual
glasses. One lens appeared to have defraction grating like a fresnel lens. It
was speculated (and later confirmed I believe) that this was to treat double
vision she was having as a result of a concussion.

It seems that such a pair of glasses could be made to help with this person's
situation.

<http://www.doctorsvisioncenter.com/hillary-fresnel-lens/>

------
DanBC
The 3DS has 3d camera, and the author knows they can see the 3d on the 3DS.

So I guess the author could just carry the 3DS around forever and photograph
everything with it.

